
Uber and the Doublespeak at the Heart of Silicon Valley - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90347393/uber-and-the-doublespeak-at-the-heart-of-silicon-valley
======
dredmorbius
_Uber’s logic is part of a wider pattern of using technology to sow doubt in
how we name what is easily observable. Facebook, for example, monitors users’
posts to detect indications of suicidal behavior and then stages
interventions, such as calling the police, as Natasha Singer reported.
However, by refusing to call this “healthcare” or, potentially, “practicing
medicine,” Facebook is able to play by a different set of rules, like running
experimental health research algorithms on unwitting users._

This.

Classification is based not on means but ends.

